# fault code



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Can someone tell me why I got these codes after a scan?

B133029 - Anti-theft alarm system sensor Implausible signal
and
U113700 - Sirens / alarm horn for anti-theft warning system implausible message

(I can post full log on request)


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Are you having issues getting a beep after a lock? Probably a wet or loose connector somewhere...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the first one is very common and looks sporadic


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello guys

No, no issues after I try to lock the car or unlock it.
I cleared those 2 fault codes. Didnt show up again. I was just curious.

I do have a 5 year old car battery though. That if the car is not driven for a week says that the battery is low. And today it told me that *"it cant recognise the key/start stop failure- see service."*

I restarted the engine on off. And the issue disappeared.

Some say all of these fault codes and warnings are due to old battery (on OBD it reports something like 11.6V capacity. After some warmup and drive)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

trough VCDS, it should be possible to check battery health, but never focused on this, since mine will have just 2 years on next april,.... however, 5 years-life is quite long time for a battery, in your shoes I would monitor the situation and prepare for a new battery.
Don't forget that a new battery must be coded right after its replacement (see the other related thread)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> trough VCDS, it should be possible to check battery health, but never focused on this, since mine will have just 2 years on next april,.... however, 5 years-life is quite long time for a battery, in your shoes I would monitor the situation and prepare for a new battery.
> Don't forget that a new battery must be coded right after its replacement (see the other related thread)


I posted the reply in our other thread.

TLDR
Thanks kevin34 I will keep all of these in mind. I assume that the battery warning will be given to me before it dies beyond repair. Im so busy with my new job these days. If the battery lives it lives. My old Fiat Punto had a battery over 7 years old. Replaced only because I got a cheap one almost for free. 

In the meanwhile I will research places that sell the compatible batteries acc to your instructions


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just look for an AGM battery that has same dimensions, negative/positive location and Ah value&#8230;.


----------

